# My Sweet Dirty-Faced Baby



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

After some Sweet potato doggie treats! Obviously she loves them!
[attachment=62316irtyFaceTwinkle2.jpg]
And after a bath, some cute poses.........she is not a bit camera shy[attachment=62317irtyFaceTwink3.jpg][attachment=62318irtyFaceTwink4..jpg]
[attachment=62319:dirtyfacetwink5.jpg]

Emma trying to nap with an annoying puppy wanting her to play[attachment=62320:emmatwink2.jpg]

Okay This is what we call the "stink eye" all of our Maltese do it.....its cutting the eyes when they have had enough......
[attachment=62321:stinkeye.jpg]

FYI:Twinkle is 24 weeks old
thanks for watching !


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow- she has such a darling, sweet face- dirty or not!! She really is a tiny little thing, isn't she? I love that she's not camera shy too. What a sweetheart!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a sweetie, very cute pics.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

AWWW She is just precious :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What an ADORABLE baby!!
can't wait to see her at National's!
so excited.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That girl has the cutest face!! She's a doll :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Baby Face, you've got the cutest baby face!!! She is just so wonderful with that little stink eye thing going on!!! Those are darling pictures!!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Adorable! She's so sweet!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is adorable...what a baby doll!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! she has the sweetest face!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's so sweet!!!

...edited to add...she's *ADORABLE*! I don't know which pic is cuter...love the one with Emma.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*very sweet.

I love the second to last picture. how adorable those two togehter.
lovely pictures. thank you for sharing!!*


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Awwwwww!!!! What a sweet face dirty or clean.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

twinkle is so adorable. love her baby doll face


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww....she is precious!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What an adorable little sweetheart :wub: :wub: :wub: !!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a sweet little baby!!! :Sooo cute:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Catherine, she is stunning even when she is "dirty" . . . and look at how snow white she is once again after a bath . .
I love her face . . she is GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORVEOUS . . .how old was she when you got her (as I saw you posted 24 weeks) . . . 

am just finding out for the first time that their white face doesn't stay white long enough :smpullhair: especially when they are cosntantly eating. :rofl:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bailey has fallen "in love" (and so has mommy) :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments!


Her birthdate was Sept 16th and I got her Feb 4th ( about 20 weeks old). She is a "pet Maltese" Because she will be too small to breed and she had Hypoglycemia as a young puppy. ( I believe she has a very fast metabolism) She has stunted coat from the hypoglycemia but her beautiful coat is on its way in. She is very smart ( Not that my other 2 are not) But it took her 2 days to figure stairs out ( took the others weeks or months). She is very mischievious stealing ALL of the toys (in a pile) and hoards treats too)! I personally think she will be a stunning adult her face expression is awesome ( but I am not biased at all) * cough cough cough*


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 28 2010, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891368


> After some Sweet potato doggie treats! Obviously she loves them!
> [attachment=62316irtyFaceTwinkle2.jpg]
> And after a bath, some cute poses.........she is not a bit camera shy[attachment=62317irtyFaceTwink3.jpg][attachment=62318irtyFaceTwink4..jpg]
> [attachment=62319:dirtyfacetwink5.jpg]
> ...


AWW :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh, what a sweet little face on that baby!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

that's the cutest dirty face I have ever seen :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww sweet little face! Your hair looks like its starting to grow fuller! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh deary, she is absolutely beautiful...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love that sweet tilt of the head she does,it's so cute when they do that...but when is a Malt not doing something cute?


----------

